

50 New Useful CSS Techniques, Tools and Tutorials - Uncle_Sam
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/10/50-new-useful-css-techniques-tools-and-tutorials/

======
snprbob86
What is most interesting to me is that you don't see giant collections of tips
on how to fix WinForms or Cocoa layout bugs. HTML/CSS/JS is a surprisingly
powerful and flexible combo, but I think that experience has proven it to be,
at best, a hard to learn layout tool.

I see all these efforts for CSS3 and HTML5 and I can't help but think that we
are going in the wrong direction. We shouldn't be making HTML/CSS/JS more
complex, we should be making browsers lower-level while still preserving the
isolation and delivery attributes of current web development.

~~~
BonoboBoner
If Microsoft implemented Cocoa on Windows and Apple implemented WinForms on
Macs, would you really think it would work 100% identical on both platforms?

The problems are not web technologies but them being implemented
inconsistently across browsers and platforms.

I agree though that the load of new features of HTML5 will increase this
implementation diversity.

~~~
snprbob86
I was speeking with respect to even any single implementation. Anchor/Dock
layout, centering, z-sorting, evenly distributing space, relative sizing,
these are all thugs that HTML & CSS make fundamentally harder than try need to
be.

